# Loquat wine



## fin (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys, Last season I made some loquat wine using four different recipes found online. Some were really bad, but one was really good: a modified Jack Keller recipe. 

My recipe is here at my blog for a 5 gallon batch and some notes if you want to scale it back to 1 gallon. 

Since I can't post links due to post count, simply google "oc beer blog loquat wine" for the recipe  Sorry; I need to post more. 

If you have Loquat trees, now is the time to start fertilizing and watering as the flowers start in the coming months.


----------



## moltodawger (Apr 19, 2013)

fin,

I checked out your blog and noticed that you only added 3 gallons of water to the 18lbs of fruit. Also, the picture that you provided looks like two one gallon carboys. My question is that the correct recipe for the five gallon batch of loquat wine? I am just wondering because it seems hard to believe that you would get two gallons of juice from the loquats. But I have never used loquats to make wine before so I could be missing something. If you could explain the process a little more in depth I would greatly appreciate the help. By the way, I love the gonzo journalism icon and link to wikipedia. HST was amazing.

Thanks,

moltodawger


----------

